# First Piece in New Apartment



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Mozart Piano Concerto #20!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Okay, have a good time there.


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Mozart Piano Concerto #20!


Good choice. The PC21 is great, but you don't want to turn your new apartment into a circus tent. PC20 will have to do then!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pugg said:


> Okay, have a good time there.


Thanks, I really love it. I have my piano where a TV would usually go in the living room, and no TV at all in my apartment!


----------



## Nevum (Nov 28, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks, I really love it. I have my piano where a TV would usually go in the living room, and no TV at all in my apartment!


...........great idea


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks, I really love it. I have my piano where a TV would usually go in the living room, and no TV at all in my apartment!


You can always buy a small T.V for the bedroom. 
( In due time)


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

What's wrong with having a TV?


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

eugeneonagain said:


> What's wrong with having a TV?


One of the Devil's chief weapons to damn your soul

https://www.evangelicaloutreach.org/tv.htm


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Phil loves classical said:


> One of the Devil's chief weapons to damn your soul
> 
> https://www.evangelicaloutreach.org/tv.htm


I suppose for those chaps this bedevilment doesn't extend to those phony religious telethons. We don't have much of that here.

I know when to switch off my TV. I only watch things I see in the guide (paper or online). Who remembers when televisions had little doors on them to close up the screen when not in use? My grandmother had one of these and it was generally off, with a doily draped over it and a pot plant on top.


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Mozart Piano Concerto #20!


Good choice! Glenn Branca's The Ascension would've got you kicked out. Trust me on this.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Not The Consecration of the House?


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Hope you settle in nicely! Now you've listened to Mozart 20th piano concerto what about 21st. Also welcoming for a new abode!


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

If I were entering a new home, I'd first have my manservant come around through the servant's entrance and put the Crown Imperial March (Fennell's concert band version) on the stereo. Then, at the appropriate point, I'd enter with due ceremony and circumstance.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> I know when to switch off my TV. I only watch things I see in the guide (paper or online). Who remembers when televisions had little doors on them to close up the screen when not in use? My grandmother had one of these and it was generally off, with a doily draped over it and a pot plant on top.


A "pot" plant or a "potted" plant?


----------



## Klassik (Mar 14, 2017)

KenOC said:


> If I were entering a new home, I'd first have my manservant come around through the servant's entrance and put the Crown Imperial March (Fennell's concert band version) on the stereo. Then, at the appropriate point, I'd enter with due ceremony and circumstance.


I'd be like this guy.






Wagner might not be my #1 choice for 500 listens, but it'll work I guess. I'd prefer Captainnumber36's choice of Mozart though!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

My first day at my new job was amazing as well! I love my co-workers, all a bit older than me, and I like that, a more mature crowd.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> My first day at my new job was amazing as well! I love my co-workers, all a bit older than me, and I like that, a more mature crowd.


I do hope they like classical music.


----------



## JAS (Mar 6, 2013)

Pugg said:


> I do hope they like classical music.


. . . or learn to like it (and pretty quickly).


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

Klassik said:


> Good choice. The PC21 is great, but *you don't want to turn your new apartment into a circus tent*. PC20 will have to do then!


As if that glorious piece would have such an effect! Harrumph!


----------



## nature (Jun 25, 2017)

greet your new neighbors by blasting a Mahler symphony


----------



## Zhdanov (Feb 16, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> First Piece in New Apartment


over a couple of months ago, when i moved in, it was Brahms _Hungarian Dances_ i first played on my hifi (good for sound test). Bizet _Carmen_ followed, etc.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

My first piece in my new apt. when I was 23 was Mary Ann.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

So, no baseball? Is that even allowed?


Captainnumber36 said:


> Thanks, I really love it. I have my piano where a TV would usually go in the living room, and no TV at all in my apartment!


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

hpowders said:


> My first piece in my new apt. when I was 23 was Mary Ann.


You too!?!? The odds!!!

:lol: :tiphat: :angel:


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

nature said:


> greet your new neighbours by blasting a Mahler symphony


Poor guy, has to search for a new home right away.


----------



## Oldhoosierdude (May 29, 2016)

AfterHours said:


> You too!?!? The odds!!!
> 
> :lol: :tiphat: :angel:


 She got around before landing on Gilligan's Island.


----------

